# Saturday in the Park (partial cover)



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I've always loved the chord progression in this tune and decided to record them and somehow it turned into a smooth jazz type of thingy! I did three takes on the lines that went a) fast b) a bit slower c) slow and kept the slow take which fit better.

Wildwood 10 Tele, chunky U carve but not too big (0.86" at the 1st fret) using the middle position for the chords and the neck pup for the lines. My trusty Ruokangas Steamboat for the root bass lines. AXE FX II with the preset "Bulb v18 Clean" available on the Fractal Exchange.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-704234903%2Fsaturday-in-the-park-partial-cover


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Great tune! Like the very last phrase that you played.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

fretzel said:


> Great tune! Like the very last phrase that you played.


Thx for that. I just grabbed my guitar and it appears to be a straight G7 arpeggio stopping at the B.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

If you enjoy songs with busier chord arrangements the Doobie Bros have a couple good ones. Takin' it to the Streets amd Paul Gilberta favourite, what a fool believes.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Great tone!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Enjoyed that very much. Nice load of gear,...what is the Ironman unit on the amp all about? Is that similar in use to the Ohmite VARIAC that Eddie Van Halen used?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Good job Alex!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Midnight Rider said:


> Enjoyed that very much. Nice load of gear,...what is the Ironman unit on the amp all about? Is that similar in use to the Ohmite VARIAC that Eddie Van Halen used?
> View attachment 346345


thx for that. It's an attenuator made by Tone King.


----------

